# gunther got a new playmate!!



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

hey all

not been on here for a while n just thought id update you guys. gunther is doin well, n he got a little playmate the other day, an 11 week old kc reg male. Some debate over his colour at the moment, will upload pics if someone can tell me how to do them again cos ive forgotten its been that long lol 

hope youre all well


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats! PLEASE do post pics!


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

if you know how to post them id appreciate you tellin me as i cant remember lol iusually just copy n paste from my face book but cant here lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I post my pics to photobucket. Then I copy the link from there (I think that is says direct link) and post here using the image button above. It is the one that looks like a postage stamp and mountains. Yellow and gray. 3 to the right of the link button (world). I hope that helps!!


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

see if this works?


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I think that you have a lovely baby who is fawn with black sabling.


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for that lol so thats 3 different colours now hes been called. was sold as a blue fawn, then told he was a red sable, now you say he looks like a fawn sable. im not even that bothered just want his kc papers to be right. dont wanna look an *** if i ever stud him n hes the wrong colour lol


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Color = Adorable. 

That's about all I know.


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> Color = Adorable.
> 
> That's about all I know.




awww thanks he is adorable, they both are <3


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The other 2 guesses could be right given that I am judging by the color on by my computer's screen resolution and by photo versus seeing him in person.

My Ruby is a red with some black sable. She is between a golden retriever and irish setter in color. Here is an up close pic of her. Her sister is a blue fawn. I will also post one of her.


















She and her littermates. The sweet girl on the right is blue fawn:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

IIIEEEEE I'm having a cute overload! Such adorable-ness!!


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> The other 2 guesses could be right given that I am judging by the color on by my computer's screen resolution and by photo versus seeing him in person.
> 
> My Ruby is a red with some black sable. She is between a golden retriever and irish setter in color. Here is an up close pic of her. Her sister is a blue fawn. I will also post one of her.
> 
> ...


my god what cute pics. he does look like your ruby but has more black on him. apart from that the colour is very very similar. like i said i dont care even if he turns out to be snot green lol would just like the kc certificate to be correct if in the future we decide to breed him.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I understand and was the same way. Did not matter to me but I wanted her registered correctly. I asked others here if I should register her as red or should I also add black sable under markings. I registered her only as red since her sabling is lighter and could diminish. I am only familiar with AKC, but if those are options for you, I'd call him red and add black sable if it is a choice under markings.


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

very cute


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think hes so cute love the pic of both chihs they look related like they belong together


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Gunther is gorgeous! Poor baby woke up from his nap. I think he is a blue fawn.


----------



## cheekyguntherchi (Mar 26, 2011)

vicsta55 said:


> I think Gunther is gorgeous! Poor baby woke up from his nap. I think he is a blue fawn.



thanks, im still gettin lots of mixed opinions, i need to find a very very experienced breeder if someone can oint me in the direction of one!! 

gunther needs to be neutered next month bless. would love him to sire babies but his deformity means it wouldnt be fair to


----------

